
Save Should Die - raganwald
http://www.postal-code.com/binarycode/2008/05/12/save-should-die/
======
michael_dorfman
I have to admit, the lack of a "Save" function is one of the things I like
best about OneNote (which seems to be my favorite app, these days).

